# Norton subscription



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

My norton subscription is coming up for renewal in December. Is there something better out there that would take care of two computers at a decent price?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I like AVAST (free) combined with Malwarebytes (also free).


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

I have malwarebytes premium, but it is not active at this time. Does this take the place of Norton? I have not used it in a while.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

frank b said:


> I have malwarebytes premium, but it is not active at this time. Does this take the place of Norton? I have not used it in a while.


I've never understood why, but computer security software developers make a distinction between a virus and malware. As far as I'm concerned they are both viruses. The best I can tell is that viruses are done for vandalism while malware is done for profit (usually advertising). But Norton Antivirus is specific for viruses while Malwarebytes is specific for malware.

I think Barefootfarm's suggestion of Avast Free is a good one. It's pretty good for both viruses and malware. But you should manually run Malwarebytes from time to time just to see if it catches anything that Avast might have missed.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I use Avast. Have for years.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

What does windows defender do. Mine is turned off I think because of norton.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

frank b said:


> What does windows defender do. Mine is turned off I think because of norton.


I don't care for Defender, but to each his own.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Windows Defender is fine as long as you let it update itself.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

mnn2501 said:


> Windows Defender is fine as long as you let it update itself.


I haven't observed Defender in action as much as I should before remarking about it, but at first glance (and from what I've read) it's better at verifying licensing of Microsoft products than it is at finding viruses.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

frank b said:


> What does windows defender do. Mine is turned off I think because of norton.


Depends on what version of Windows you have. Previous to Windows 10, it did basically nothing; but the one thing Microsoft got right in Windows 10 is that Defender actually does a pretty good job, to the point that you don't really need to run a different full-time antivirus program. You can if you want to, of course, but in most cases I recommend against it, just to keep things simpler.

For what it's worth, the worst-infected computers I've ever seen were all running Norton Antivirus. So whatever else you do, ditch it.

Here's what I recommend for antimalware:

1. (optional for Win10, mandatory for earlier versions) Avast. Stay with the free version unless you want to pay to support them, but find and turn on Silent Mode so it doesn't nag you to upgrade as much. Also turn on Hardened Mode. Run the Boot-Time Scan once a month. Ignore any "warnings" that say you have to upgrade to the paid version to fix a serious problem; you don't.

2. Malwarebytes. Same thing, free version unless you want to pay to support them. Run the scan once a month.

3. AdwCleaner. Run the scan once a month. Whenever it downloads a new version of the program, it leaves the old version there too; you can delete it.

You need to use more than one program because one will often find things the others miss.

DO NOT download these or any program from ANYWHERE other than their own websites; it's not uncommon for bad stuff to be tacked onto downloads from other sources.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

I downloaded avast and it says avast setup online. Does that mean that your computer is checked over the internet and not as an independent program?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

frank b said:


> I downloaded avast and it says avast setup online. Does that mean that your computer is checked over the internet and not as an independent program?


Hmmm. I'm not aware that Avast can do that. Try installing the free version of AVG and see what happens.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

frank b said:


> I downloaded avast and it says avast setup online. Does that mean that your computer is checked over the internet and not as an independent program?


No, it means it has to be online when you install it, because it'll download the current version as it installs. What you downloaded is just the install program. There's an offline installer available if you need to install it when not online.

Avast bought AVG a few years ago, and since then they're basically the same program, except Avast has a few more features. But they provide exactly the same basic protection.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

Ok thanks for the info. I am not that computer literate.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

frank b said:


> Ok thanks for the info. I am not that computer literate.


You don't have a persistent internet connection?


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

Nevada said:


> You don't have a persistent internet connection?


Lots of people don't or are charged for all data. We don't all live where internet access is fast and cheap.

Jeff


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

weaselfire said:


> Lots of people don't or are charged for all data. We don't all live where internet access is fast and cheap.
> 
> Jeff


This is common in many rural areas. I dont have option of anything except cell, satellite, or dialup. Only have cell option cause I am within 3 mile of interstate hiway. They put up the towers mostly for people traveling the interstate. DSL not available on my road though it is four miles away. Also in rural areas DSL is usually offered only by phone company and they have a monopoly so bundle it with everything they can think of and charge big bucks for it. They just dont offer a cheap stripped version. No competition and capitalism sucks. Lucky to even have option DSL many places, AT ANY PRICE.


----------

